# Channel A Report - 4/7



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Fished Channel A today for about an hour before the weather got bad.

I caught 5 pike between two and four pounds. It sure was fun! Only wish I could have been there longer! I am going back next weekend and look forward to some more slimer action!

I used a 1/8 oz jig and a 3" lindy munchies tail in moon/pink. I also tipped with a minnow for more bulk. I could feel the lure hit fish, they were holding tight to shore and I foul hooked two in the head, but the other three hit the lure right.

Tight lines!


----------

